
It Finally Occurred to Someone to Crowdsource the Weather - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/it-finally-occurred-to-someone-to-crowdsource-the-weather/
======
foldor
Sorry, I haven't had a chance to review the article yet, but hasn't
PressureNet[1] been crowdsourcing weather data for years now? I know I've been
silently contributing ever since the Galaxy Nexus was the new phone on the
block with it's fancy barometer.

[1][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

